# J.J. Redick > Ben Gordon?



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Shooting wise of course.

I mean...That's all that Ben really gives us is outstanding SHOOTING.

Wouldn't J.J. make him expendable?

I bring this up in anticipation of a trade of Ben. He's missing something in his game to me.

Handles?

Decision making?

Shooting?

Hustle?

All seem better on J.J. Redick's end.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I just brought Redick up in the Draft thread, though I remember him being discussed alot earlier for one of our picks.

That show he put on today was just insane, 41 points with 9 three pointer's, against the #2 ranked team.

Does he bring enough else to the table besides shooting?
He is 6'4", so he has height on Gordon.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Is Steve Kerr better than Ben Gordon?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

You do realize that Gordon is built like a brick [edit] house, pretty quick, and can jump like crazy right?


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Redick is the best college shooter I've ever seen. He projects to be an amazing NBA scorer if he can hit those threes from a few feet further back.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Is Steve Kerr better than Ben Gordon?



I broke down aspects of J.J's game that I feel are better then Ben's.

I didn't do that for Steve Kerr....Besides...Come on, Steve is a SPOT UP SHOOTER.

He NEVER had to create his own shot...Not too good of a comparison.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> You do realize that Gordon is built like a brick [email protected] house, pretty quick, and can jump like crazy right?


Does Ben utilize his build on O or D? Does he use his quickness much? Does he ever really jump? I mean, Ben does really dunk or rebound well at the NBA level.

He certainly hasn't learned to use all of his physical gifts at the NBA level yet.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

There is no question Redick is a better shooter than Gordon. 

There is little question that Gordon is a better scorer than Redick.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> You do realize that Gordon is built like a brick [email protected] house, pretty quick, and can jump like crazy right?



Yeah...But youngin's need to learn there is more to this glorious game then insane verticals.

Ben doesn't use that often anyway....So why even bring that up?...He'd be starting if he used his speed on a consistent basis.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Aesop said:


> There is no question Redick is a better shooter than Gordon.
> 
> There is little question that Gordon is a better scorer than Redick.



That's how i'm starting to feel.


Anybody else wanna trade Ben before it's too late to rob another team for him?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

smARTmouf said:


> I broke down aspects of J.J's game that I feel are better then Ben's.
> 
> I didn't do that for Steve Kerr....Besides...Come on, Steve is a SPOT UP SHOOTER.
> 
> He NEVER had to create his own shot...Not too good of a comparison.


Wait 'till next year... Redick won't be able to do anything off the dribble against more athletic players.

And Steve Kerr was much more than just a spot up shooter in college.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Does Ben utilize his build on O or D? Does he use his quickness much? Does he ever really jump? I mean, Ben does really dunk or rebound well at the NBA level.
> 
> He certainly hasn't learned to use all of his physical gifts at the NBA level yet.


I would certainly argue the Ben uses his vertical when shooting over guys. The guy jumps a ton on his J. Plus, having those abilities at his age certainly gives him a better chance of utilizing them than someone who doesn't have them (Reddick). Therefore, I don't think Reddick being able to shoot as well as Ben would make him expendible. Would Dell Curry make a young Ray Allen expendible?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, honestly, I was just looking up some numbers and here's Redick's shooting % in college:

02-03 .407
03-04 .423
04-05 .408

That's around Hinrich-NBA territory.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

no, i think Gordon is better.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I think people would think differently if J.J. Redick were black.

Judging on some peoples expectations of his ability translating well to the pros.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> I think people would think differently if J.J. Redick were black.
> 
> Judging on some peoples expectations of his ability translating well to the pros.


You may have a point. That being said, can you name one shooting guard in this league that has been extremely successful in recent years that was 6'4" and under and not super athletic? The closest I could come would be none other than Kirk Hinrich, although the predraft combine scores would suggest that he's actually a well above average NBA athlete. 

Anyway, if Reddick were 6'6", I'd think better of him.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> I think people would think differently if J.J. Redick were black.
> 
> Judging on some peoples expectations of his ability translating well to the pros.


Why then did Salim Stoudmire last into the second round?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Does Ben utilize his build on O or D? Does he use his quickness much? Does he ever really jump? I mean, Ben does really dunk or rebound well at the NBA level.
> 
> He certainly hasn't learned to use all of his physical gifts at the NBA level yet.


I don't think that Ben's totally figured it out in terms of using his physical gifts in the NBA, but I do think he gets something out of them. Defensively he uses his mass and strength fairly well, and really doesn't allow himself to get posted up very often. From what I've seen this year, Gordon is league average on the defense end, verging on plus at times.

He's a much more explosive leaper than Redick, which allows him to get off jumpers over bigger opponents without much trouble at all. Though his handle is a little erratic, the threat of driving exists w/ him and does force opponents to play off of him a little. His problem isn't really getting by guys, it's finishing.

I'm not sure who's a better shooter out of the two, it may well be Redick, but I would be surprised if Redick was the better pro in five years time.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Why then did Salim Stoudmire last into the second round?


In fairness, he lasted two picks into the second round. His numbers look Gordon-esque so far this year, but these factors account for the discrepancy in terms of were they were drafted:

1. Questions about Stoudamire's attitude.

2. Lack of point guard skills on Stoudamire's part. Ben looks like a 2 right now, but coming out of school people seemed to think he could run the point in the NBA, nobody was really saying that about Stoudamire.

3. Athleticism. I'm sure Gordon was tremendously impressive in individual workouts.

4. The NCAA champ/post season play factor worked in Gordon's favor big time. I bet he would've been a late lottery pick if he hadn't had such a great Big East tournament and UConn had been bounced in the elite eight.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow, we are talking about Redick over Gordon!? 

Redick Better handles then Ben?!?! Wow where is stuff comming from, Reddick is a great shooter but far from becoming a great NBA player and its not beacause hes white. First of all, Reddick has had his share of bellow average games when especially in the NCAA tournaments, Redick doesnt have NBA speed, he does not have an NBA body and hes not even a PG. Reddick will make some team in the late rounds very happy to have drafted him but this guy is not a top 15 pick. 

JJ Redick = Trajan Langdon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man Bulls fans are nuts sometimes I swear. Redick is a 10th man in the NBA. :rofl:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

HKF said:


> Man Bulls fans are nuts sometimes I swear.


 No doubt.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> You may have a point. That being said, can you name one shooting guard in this league that has been extremely successful in recent years that was 6'4" and under and not super athletic? The closest I could come would be none other than Kirk Hinrich, although the predraft combine scores would suggest that he's actually a well above average NBA athlete.
> 
> Anyway, if Reddick were 6'6", I'd think better of him.


Comparing Reddick and Hinrich is really an insult to Kirk. Hinrich was a much better shooter in college, a much better athlete, and his ball handling was light years ahead of Reddick's. And we haven't even gotten into defensive ability and point guard skills (two traits which make Hinrich a very good SG).


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

JJ Redick is worse than Steve Kerr was in college. And was Steve Kerr in his best season better than Ben Gordon in his rookie season, no. Not saying Redick will be buried on the bench because he won't be awful, but he is not going to be a star.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> Is Steve Kerr better than Ben Gordon?


Worst comparison ever.










As for Kerr better in college. Kerr's best output was 14.4 pts per game. I don't know maybe you guys need to, I don't know watch some games or something. Or maybe look at him as a player rather than a white player.

Is this how your thought process went?

Steve Kerr is white. JJ is White.

Kerr is 6-3 or 4. JJ is 6-3 or 4.

Kerr could shoot the 3. JJ can shoot the 3.

Kerr = JJ


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

do we think that redick will be a lotto pick? cause i really don't see it. second round, ok maybe.

he doesn't have the natural athletic gifts that ben has. period. 

i see him as a gifted shooter, but not a good playmaker or defender.

it wouldn't surprise me to see him play in europe for a season or two.

but then again college hype, especially the dukie/dickie v variety tends to die really hard.

gordon >>> redick.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't wait to up this when J.J. is in the league.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

its really hard to compare the two player IMO when one is in college and one in the L. Just seems like apples and oranges to me.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, i made my post before i actually looked up where he is falling right now in the prospective draft. 12th? wow. sorry i just don't see it. not even with a flashlight.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Adam Morrison > Keith Van Horne?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

How bout...

Adam Morrison > Luol Deng?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> How bout...
> 
> Adam Morrison > Luol Deng?


 Right now, maybe maybe not, but 3 years from now NO WAY. Loul Deng is going to be special.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Right now, maybe maybe not, but 3 years from now NO WAY. Loul Deng is going to be special.



special?

I can only answer that in his 3rd season...i wanna see what he does with an offseason where he's NOT rehabing an injury...

But really...Adam Morrison seems special NOW

When was the last time an NBA team had an all white front court?...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> special?
> 
> I can only answer that in his 3rd season...i wanna see what he does with an offseason where he's NOT rehabing an injury...
> 
> ...


Morrison looks speacial now in College but alot of teams still see the Keith Van Horne hype in him. I think Loul Deng has more upside then Morrison, If Loul Deng was still with Duke I have no doubt that Loul Deng is the Number 1 overall prospect in College. 

If you think Morrison is good take a look at Leon Powe from CAL who is off to a very hot start also, 
25 ppg 9 rbs 2 ast 62 fg%.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Comparing Reddick and Hinrich is really an insult to Kirk. Hinrich was a much better shooter in college, a much better athlete, and his ball handling was light years ahead of Reddick's. And we haven't even gotten into defensive ability and point guard skills (two traits which make Hinrich a very good SG).


I think you're missing my point, Frank. I'm not comparing JJ to Hinrich at all. I'm suggesting that Hinrich is the only current SG I can think of that has succeeded while being under 6'5" and not being a top notch athlete like a Wade. I'm not thinking Reddick has it in him, although his skill will always be valuable in the league. My guess would be he'll never be an All Star though.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

Redick is a 6 man at best. Maybe a starter on a team with some like Iverson, Bryant, Pierce, McGrady who can create open shots for him. He will be no better then Kyle Korver in the NBA.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

you all do realize gordon has never lead the ACC in 3point percentage much alone the NCAA. Most overrated player ever. Chris McCray of Maryland shut his *** down.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> I think people would think differently if J.J. Redick were black.
> 
> Judging on some peoples expectations of his ability translating well to the pros.


 you're acting as if him being thought of as slow and unathleticis cause he's white...he's just slow & unathletic.

If turns into Reggie Miller..more power to him. But, as of right now he's a 6'3 198lb Kyle Korver


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaFuture said:


> you all do realize gordon has never lead the ACC in 3point percentage much alone the NCAA. Most overrated player ever. Chris McCray of Maryland shut his *** down.


 Who cares about the college 3 point percentage because it means squat to the NBA. YOU do realize that Ben Gordon is being held back by the Bulls system dont you? You do realize that Ben Gordon can score 30 points in 20 minutes, You do realize that Ben Gordon was last years sixth man of the year in all of the NBA, You do realize that hes the only Rookie to have ever won the award, You do realize that Ben Gordon has won a NCAA Championship title and helped take his NBA team to the playoffs in his first year. 

You want to talk about overrated start with the JJ Redick.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Who cares about the college 3 point percentage because it means squat to the NBA. YOU do realize that Ben Gordon is being held back by the Bulls system dont you? You do realize that Ben Gordon can score 30 points in 20 minutes, You do realize that Ben Gordon was last years sixth man of the year in all of the NBA, You do realize that hes the only Rookie to have ever won the award, You do realize that Ben Gordon has won a NCAA Championship title and helped take his NBA team to the playoffs in his first year.
> 
> You want to talk about overrated start with the JJ Redick.


Sounds like ether.

Great points all the way around.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

For a player, who is supposed to be 3 point specialist, and what will get him drafted, I think its important for him to at least lead his conference in 3 point shooting, and be in the top 10 in the nation in 3point shooting, which I dont think he has ever. 


Im sorry I meant to say JJ. Reddick I dont know why i said Gordon. JJ will struggle to even get his shot off in the nBA.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If I had to pick, my NBA comparison for Redick is Juan Dixon. Redick is a better shooter, but probably not even as good as Dixon at staying in front of his man. Redick is going to be a tough sell on draft day. The NBA is a two-way game. If you can't play defense, you can't start. In this age of depth well into the first round, teams are not going to spend a pick on a player that has a limited ceiling.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaFuture said:


> For a player, who is supposed to be 3 point specialist, and what will get him drafted, I think its important for him to at least lead his conference in 3 point shooting, and be in the top 10 in the nation in 3point shooting, which I dont think he has ever.
> 
> 
> Im sorry I meant to say JJ. Reddick I dont know why i said Gordon. JJ will struggle to even get his shot off in the nBA.


 My bad.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Luther Head > JJ Redick 

BEEEEELIVE DAT.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Redick has never led the ACC in 3-pt % and I doubt he will this year. Last year Paul was shooting 47% 3-pointers compared to something like 42% for Redick. Elsewhere in the NCAA Salim was shooting over 50%. 

People who follow College basketball know that Redick is a great shooter not because of his percentage, but because of his range. But he is NOT going to be a star in the NBA. He is one-dimensional. He can shoot 3's. That's ALL. He's not quick and can't dribble. Less than average passer, and weak rebounder. But he will be good for a team that wants points quick off the bench, or needs someone to spread the defenses. He is Kerr.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

smARTmouf said:


> I think people would think differently if J.J. Redick were black.
> 
> Judging on some peoples expectations of his ability translating well to the pros.



I agree,i know i do..when you see a white guy you think shooter and nothing else...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I dont think JJ has shot over 40% his entire time at duke.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

bulls said:


> I agree,i know i do..when you see a white guy you think shooter and nothing else...


Not when I see just a white guy. When I see a white guy named Redick who has throughout his career shone little athleticism and ballhandling but can shoot extremely well from very deep, yes, admittedly, I automatically assume he can just shoot and nothing else.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

IMO I think its much tougher for a black athleate who is allways compared to Jordan and Magic and they never pan out and then they are considered tottall busts even if they become decent players. Kirk Hirich is awesome as an NBA player and being white probably made him drop in the Draft right on our laps.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well what does Redick do, that Richie Frahm, Trajan Langdon and countless others who've come through the college ranks, didn't do? 

Check the percentages man? Salim Stoudamire blew him out of the water and yet people still called Redick the best shooter in the world. I mean, let's be real here. Francisco Garcia was a better shooter than him last year. Travis Diener as well.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well what does Redick do, that Richie Frahm, Trajan Langdon and countless others who've come through the college ranks, didn't do?
> 
> Check the percentages man? Salim Stoudamire blew him out of the water and yet people still called Redick the best shooter in the world. I mean, let's be real here. Francisco Garcia was a better shooter than him last year. Travis Diener as well.



It's really tough to counter-attack statistics....

They rarely lie.

And seriously...JJ is definatly "hyped" as the best shooter...But it's not like he doesn't show it...Salim got his props as an outside assasin as well.

I think I believe in the Duke system...JJ plays smart, shows heart, and has an oustanding ability from the arc.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

on a side note...I hope critics keep telling JJ what he CAN'T do.

Life is comprised of MANY individuals who have been told their entire life that they CAN'T do something...Or they'll NEVER be able to do something.


This is the fuel that makes stars.

Don't underestimate hardwork.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> on a side note...I hope critics keep telling JJ what he CAN'T do.
> 
> Life is comprised of MANY individuals who have been told their entire life that they CAN'T do something...Or they'll NEVER be able to do something.
> 
> ...


Which is why his ball handling is still very below average after fall years? Where's the hard work there?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Reddick = Trajan Langdon.

Nuff said.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why trade Gordon if we get Reddick? That would easily become part of our clutch time lineup. We would have Pargo, Reddick, and Gordon, 3 players that can make that 3 pointer when we are down by 2.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

tone wone said:


> you're acting as if him being thought of as slow and unathleticis cause he's white...he's just slow & unathletic.
> 
> If turns into Reggie Miller..more power to him. But, as of right now he's a 6'3 198lb Kyle Korver


Wow, then he has made an awful lot of athletic black guys look awfuly bad at defending. Or does he score 100% of his pts on spot up 3s.

Ignorance. Listen to Charles Barkley who flat out pissed on the Kerr comparison, saying that JJ can shoot as well or better an he is way faster and more athletic having played for years v. Kerr.

But you know, Charles likes to sugar-coat things rather than tell it like it is.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Which is why his ball handling is still very below average after fall years? Where's the hard work there?


This kid is droping 40 on top ranked teams in his current level of play.

And really...I don't see what's so bad with his ball handling...He's playing within the system coach K drew up..He's doing everything he's supposed to do....He's not doing too much and he's not throwing cross court passes or losing the ball while dribbling up the court against pressure like...um...Ben


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Reddick = Trajan Langdon.
> 
> Nuff said.



That's the number 1 argument I've come across when bringing up JJ.

I don't see it tho...I don't have a valid argument that'll hold water...It's just my gut is telling me something else.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> This kid is droping 40 on top ranked teams in his current level of play.
> 
> And really...I don't see what's so bad with his ball handling...He's playing within the system coach K drew up..He's doing everything he's supposed to do....He's not doing too much and he's not throwing cross court passes or losing the ball while dribbling up the court against pressure like...um...Ben


 Umm I dont know maybe because hes not facing NBA defenses like Ben does game after game.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> This kid is droping 40 on top ranked teams in his current level of play.
> 
> And really...I don't see what's so bad with his ball handling...He's playing within the system coach K drew up..He's doing everything he's supposed to do....He's not doing too much and he's not throwing cross court passes or losing the ball while dribbling up the court against pressure like...um...Ben


 so its the system that makes him a poor rebounder, ball-handler & defender???


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, who knew Redick could suck so bad scoring 41, blowing out the second best team in the country.

Definitely D-league material.

Etardsre.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Ok, honestly, I was just looking up some numbers and here's Redick's shooting % in college:
> 
> 02-03 .407
> 03-04 .423
> ...



Convenient you left out 05-06.

Redick's poor percentage last season is closely related to the fact that he played nearly every minute of every game and was forced to carry the entire load for Duke on offense for very long stretches. He worked on his conditioning even more in the offseason, and we're now seeing the positive results.

The guy's conditioning regiment is becoming legendary. He is the best conditioned player in all of college basketball--and of course most people don't realize that because they think he is simply a chucker.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> JJ Redick = Trajan Langdon.


That is idiotic.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man Bulls fans are nuts sometimes I swear. Redick is a 10th man in the NBA. :rofl:



All hail the self-proclaimed king of talent evaluation.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

ChicagoIllini said:


> JJ Redick is worse than Steve Kerr was in college. And was Steve Kerr in his best season better than Ben Gordon in his rookie season, no. Not saying Redick will be buried on the bench because he won't be awful, but he is not going to be a star.



Barring injury, JJ will be the all-time 3 point leader in NCAA history.

JJ is the all-time free throw shooter in NCAA history.

JJ is on pace to be Duke's all-time leading scorer.

JJ is on pace to be the ACC all-time leading scorer.



Kerr was a good college player, but to say that he was better than JJ is flat out wrong.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I understand where all this Redick man-love and man-hate is coming from. Redick is a shooter with great form and great range. However, I've watched so many Duke games and the same things keep popping into my head. I hate Duke btw but here's what I saw today:

-a great, great shooter
-unbelieveably good-conditioned athlete
-team leader 
-the best free throw shooter
-good passer

however,

-terrible on defense
-slow
-uncomfortable with the ball

Everybody's been raving about how Redick can get his shot off the dribble now. Problem is that in college he's still facing SGs that are 6'1-6'3'' and don't have the pure athleticism NBA players do. Think Redick will be getting his shot off against T-Mac, Kobe, Pierce? No way. Is there a place for him in the NBA? Sure, but he's simply a better version of what Erik Piatkowski brings to the Bulls right now.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> I understand where all this Redick man-love and man-hate is coming from. Redick is a shooter with great form and great range. However, I've watched so many Duke games and the same things keep popping into my head. I hate Duke btw but here's what I saw today:
> 
> -a great, great shooter
> -unbelieveably good-conditioned athlete
> ...



You must not watch much Duke basketball, because he's actually a pretty decent defender.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

The Truth said:


> You must not watch much Duke basketball, because he's actually a pretty decent defender.


I'm sure we'll see in a couple years but I've watched Duke plenty, and he doesn't have the quickness to defend in the NBA. He's an unprecedented shooter, and for that there'll be some new niche for him in the NBA, but this "all-round" game I've heard the announcers talk about is nonexistant. I have a feeling that when he puts the ball on the floor at the NBA level he's going to get it stolen from him just about every time. I like the kid, and like I said he's going to be a great shooter no matter what, but reality is he is one-dimensional.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Lebbron said:


> I'm sure we'll see in a couple years but I've watched Duke plenty, and he doesn't have the quickness to defend in the NBA. He's an unprecedented shooter, and for that there'll be some new niche for him in the NBA, but this "all-round" game I've heard the announcers talk about is nonexistant. I have a feeling that when he puts the ball on the floor at the NBA level he's going to get it stolen from him just about every time. I like the kid, and like I said he's going to be a great shooter no matter what, but reality is he is one-dimensional.


Exactly. Redick doesn't have the quickness to guard PGs or the length to guard SGs. He's not like Hinrich where's he's at least a decent athlete. Is he a great college player? Yes maybe one of the best, but he just won't be able to do the things he does against superior athletes every night.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know i think that he'll be the "jameer nelson" of the 06 draft. 

sitting there in the green room, his face beaming out at you on national television, while player after player gets drafted before him, and as he falls slowly down the board, dickie V will be SCREAMING "what's wrong with these teams?"

one. dimensional. and i like the kid. i just don't think he's "all that".

the NBA is an entirely different story.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=5237
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11144

Just comparing JJ's stat line to Gordon's jr year at uConn, there are huge differences

Gordon 1.64 A/TO - JJ 1.0 A/TO
Gordon - double the assist and rebounds
Gordon - 50% of his attempts inside the 3; JJ 25%

Based on the stats, JJ looks like much more a specilist. I don't see him as a full-time starter on a good team. Gordon is much more well rounded and he isn't even there yet.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Honestly, I really don't know what I think about Redick's pro prospects. I just hate it when people say ignorant and simplistic things like "Redick = Trajan Langdon" and "Redick is a terrible defender" and ESPECIALLY "JJ Redick is worse than Steve Kerr was in college."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Honestly, I really don't know what I think about Redick's pro prospects. I just hate it when people say ignorant and simplistic things like "Redick = Trajan Langdon" and "Redick is a terrible defender" and ESPECIALLY "JJ Redick is worse than Steve Kerr was in college."


A lot of the same things were said about Hinrich.

I think JJ will be fine in the league. He's not as bad an overall player as many people say he is (in fact he's very good in some aspects), and you can't teach the range he has. He's really impressed me the last two seasons.

Amazing a guy like Chris Mullen could ever get drafted, eh?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=5237
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11144
> 
> Just comparing JJ's stat line to Gordon's jr year at uConn, there are huge differences
> ...



I think you meant "attempts outside 3." I'm not sure if you're looking at Redick's current year statistics, because only 47% of his field goal attempts are from 3 this season.

I think another important stat is free throws per game. Gordon averaged 4.36 free throws a game during his junior year, and JJ averages 6.0 free throws per game this season (which is actually down slightly from last season).

And I think it's a bit misleading to compare their assist to turnover ratio because Gordon did a lot more ballhandling that season than Redick has this season...and you're basically comparing decent to average anyway.

Let's also not forget that Gordon averaged 18.5 points that season, while JJ is averaging 24.9 points this season.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

tone wone said:


> so its the system that makes him a poor rebounder, ball-handler & defender???



No.

It's the system that you see him thriving in that blinds you.

He doesn't really need to be a stellar rebounder...So why bring that up?


I see JJ being lethal running around screens and picks all day like Reggie or Rip.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

J.J. Reddick's stat line against the ACC's best defender last year

04 J.J. Redick......... g 7-21 3-10 3-3 2 4 6 2 20 3 8 0 2 40

04 J.J. Redick......... g 5-19 3-10 8-9 0 3 3 1 21 1 3 0 0 45

He will struggle big time in the NBA , Chris McCray owned him.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Truth said:


> I'm not sure if you're looking at Redick's current year statistics, because only 47% of his field goal attempts are from 3 this season....
> 
> Let's also not forget that Gordon averaged 18.5 points that season, while JJ is averaging 24.9 points this season.


Let's not get too carried away about 9 games into the season. Most very good college players don't stick around to dominate at age 22-23. There has been a few tough games but a lot of laughers, too.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The Truth said:


> All hail the self-proclaimed king of talent evaluation.


The guy was expressing his opinion. Just because people's opinion's differ from yours doesn't mean they are idiotic or that they are ignorant. You call everyone ignorant if they differ in their opinion.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Convenient you left out 05-06.
> 
> Redick's poor percentage last season is closely related to the fact that he played nearly every minute of every game and was forced to carry the entire load for Duke on offense for very long stretches. He worked on his conditioning even more in the offseason, and we're now seeing the positive results.
> 
> The guy's conditioning regiment is becoming legendary. He is the best conditioned player in all of college basketball--and of course most people don't realize that because they think he is simply a chucker.


I left out this season to wait until the conference season starts where I anticipate a dip in his statistics (which it did last year). Not too many NBA-level athletes on Davidson or Drexel.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I left out this season to wait until the conference season starts where I anticipate a dip in his statistics (which it did last year). Not too many NBA-level athletes on Davidson or Drexel.


Last year, Redick closed out the NCAA with shooting games of 1 of 7, 5 of 17 and 4 of 14. I am far from sold. Given out team needs, I can't see how we could use either of our 1st round picks on the guy. He's a 4th guard for us.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I left out this season to wait until the conference season starts where I anticipate a dip in his statistics (which it did last year). Not too many NBA-level athletes on Davidson or Drexel.


Yeah, but he fared pretty well against Indiana (29 points) and Texas (41 points)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Last year, Redick closed out the NCAA with shooting games of 1 of 7, 5 of 17 and 4 of 14. I am far from sold. Given out team needs, I can't see how we could use either of our 1st round picks on the guy. He's a 4th guard for us.


Please note that I'm not arguing in any way that I think the Bulls should draft him, or that he's better than Gordon. I just wanted to throw out some statistics that I thought should be considered in conjunction with the stats you provided. Also because I got sick of some of ignorant statements about him in this thread.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Truth said:


> You must not watch much Duke basketball, because he's actually a pretty decent defender.


I'm one of the biggest duke homers on this board, and NO HE ISN'T.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Amazing a guy like Chris Mullen could ever get drafted, eh?


I'm curious why you'd use Mullin as an example. I mean, he was basically Larry Bird II in college -- the guy could do it all, and this was back when college basketball was at its peak, quality wise. There was never any question that he'd be drafted high. 

He ended up going 7th only because he came out in a year where there were tons of quality (on paper) big men -- Ewing, McDaniel, Tisdale, Kleine. He was the first non-center/PF taken, and he turned in an impressive, borderline HOF career.

I think Steve Alford's a good comparison for Redick. Redick's taller and better athlete; Alford was a better shooter and had a better basketball IQ. I think the degree of success Redick has in the pros will fall entirely on what team drafts him and whether he fits into their system.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

JJ Redick is definitely a player the Bulls should try to draft with their second first rounder. Is he going to be better than Gordon? Personaly I don't really care. If he becomes better great, if not, so be it. But considering this will be Pike's last season, and Redick would most likely be an upgrade over Pargo; I am hoping to see him in a Bulls uniform. The draft is an opportunity to continue making the TEAM better, and adding JJ Redick will do just that.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

AMAZING how polarizing those Dukie players are. Its like trying to talk politics about Hillary Clinton.

If somebody took Casey Jacobsen in the mid-to-late first round, I'm guessing JJ won't slip til the second round. If the Bulls take JJ with their second first rounder I might as well not log on for a month.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Cyanobacteria said:


> AMAZING how polarizing those Dukie players are. Its like trying to talk politics about Hillary Clinton.
> 
> If somebody took Casey Jacobsen in the mid-to-late first round, I'm guessing JJ won't slip til the second round. If the Bulls take JJ with their second first rounder I might as well not log on for a month.


Again, I hope we can stop drafting smallish guards. I think between Hinrich and Gordon we have enough scoring and shooting from the guard spots. I'd rather get a slasher and good defender at 2/3 who was at least 6'6" as opposed to drafting Reddick. If I thought JJ could be a star, perhaps I would suggest otherwise.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Again, I hope we can stop drafting smallish guards. I think between Hinrich and Gordon we have enough scoring and shooting from the guard spots. I'd rather get a slasher and good defender at 2/3 who was at least 6'6" as opposed to drafting Reddick. If I thought JJ could be a star, perhaps I would suggest otherwise.


He's no Alaskan Assassain. That's not really fair though, the Assassain's turned out to have a pretty solid pro career (in Europe).


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

Did you guys see Reddick against Memphis? Coach Cal put Carney on Reddick in the second half and Reddick went scoreless. He couldn't get open or get a descent shot off. It would be like this everynight in the league. JJ is a good college ball player. No better than Casey Jacobson or Capono. As for the debate. Ben Gordon would easily bust JJ Reddick's ***.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

RipDirty said:


> Did you guys see Reddick against Memphis? Coach Cal put Carney on Reddick in the second half and Reddick went scoreless. He couldn't get open or get a descent shot off. It would be like this everynight in the league. JJ is a good college ball player. No better than Casey Jacobson or Capono. As for the debate. *Ben Gordon would easily bust JJ Reddick's a$$.*


THis I agree with....... :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There isn't any real question about Reddick's ability to score.Anyone who says otherwise is inventing their own reality.The only real question is how well he can match up defensively against the opposing team's two guard.I don't believe that Reddick is going to be a superstar,but he's going to play a lot of years in the NBA and if he gets into the right situation he could easily score 15 to 20 per game.It's easy to imagine that Charlotte would take him as they are such a dreadful offensive team and they need scoring.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

DaFuture said:


> J.J. Reddick's stat line *against the ACC's best defender last year*
> 
> 04 J.J. Redick......... g 7-21 3-10 3-3 2 4 6 2 20 3 8 0 2 40
> 
> ...


Sheldon Williams?


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

As a guy who's basically seen all of Redick's career (we get way too many Duke games here in ATL), I've grown to respect the guy for putting in hard work to make himself a better ballplayer. He is a dominant offensive player in college and that's the bottom line. I think that a team will take him with an early 2nd round pick (I think his stock is high now because he hasn't been through a "combine-type" situation) and maybe a mid 1st rounder. That said, he'll only last as long as the system he plays in allows. He's a below average defender who will need to get better or not play in the NBA. That's really the only thing he can't do at a serviceable NBA level, IMO. No one would be dumb enough to ask him to handle the ball much (as you can see now), so that's a moot point in terms of his draft status. He's got some things on offense that you can't teach and he certainly has large cojones being the most hated player in America and still coming up big in games like Texas (I'm not even going to mention how wrong Rick Barnes was to not make Redick play defense AT ALL). I don't think he'll ever be close to Gordon, but the kid could make it in the NBA.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

I think the guy who made the Juan Dixon comparison is right on. Like Dixon, he'll get drafted higher than he should because his game is better suited for the college game than the pros, but that doesn't mean he won't be worth drafting. He'll be a great role-player or situational guy, but he's not the scorer that Ben is.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

After JJ scored 40 points tonight (3rd 40 point game this year) while taking only 13 shots from the floor, and becoming the 2nd leading scorer in Duke history, I just had to bump this thread.




DaFuture said:


> you all do realize [Redick] has never lead the ACC in 3point percentage much alone the NCAA. *Most overrated player ever.* Chris McCray of Maryland shut his *** down.





thebizkit69u said:


> You want to talk about overrated start with the JJ Redick.





thebizkit69u said:


> Luther Head > JJ Redick





HKF said:


> Well what does Redick do, that Richie Frahm, Trajan Langdon and countless others who've come through the college ranks, didn't do?





yodurk said:


> Reddick = Trajan Langdon.
> 
> Nuff said.





DaFuture said:


> He will struggle big time in the NBA , Chris McCray owned him.


:laugh: How's McCray doing against him this season? :laugh:



ScottMay said:


> I'm curious why you'd use Mullin as an example. I mean, he was basically Larry Bird II in college -- the guy could do it all...
> 
> I think Steve Alford's a good comparison for Redick.





RipDirty said:


> JJ is a good college ball player. No better than Casey Jacobson or Capono.





Frankensteiner said:


> I left out this season to wait until the conference season starts where I anticipate a dip in his statistics (which it did last year). Not too many NBA-level athletes on Davidson or Drexel.



Just an update: Redick is now averaging 27.8 points per game...and no, it's not because he's a chucker. He's shooting 50.7% from the floor! This guy gets more defensive attention than anyone in the country. And for those of you who said his numbers would decline in conference play, they've actually increased significantly.

He is on pace to easily become the ACC's *all-time* leading scorer and the NCAA career 3 point leader. I'm still not going to say he's going to be an NBA star, but some of the above statements are becoming funnier each game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont know if Redick is better then Gordon. I havent spent anytime really thinking about it. And I havent analyzed Reddick on D too much. But you absolutely have to love his offense. Its a throwback. Shooting is the lost art. This kid knows how to shoot. He can shoot off screens, the dribble, spotting up. He is like Peja was a few years ago, maybe better. And he has a major competitive streak. The kid will be hated. He went to Duke, He is white (and some might love him for that). But analyze his game. There is a ****load there to like.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

He has never lead the ACC in three point percentage. When he faced the best perimeter defending team in Maryland last year he struggled. He is an extremely streaky shooter. Please do not believe the hype. He is a great player no doubt. Dont get me wrong but he is not the messiah a lot of people make him out to be.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaFuture said:


> He has never lead the ACC in three point percentage.


So? That's primarily due to the degree of difficulty of most of his shots. And go ahead, call him a chucker...he's only shooting 50.7% from the floor.



> When he faced the best perimeter defending team in Maryland *last year* he struggled. He is an extremely streaky shooter. Please do not believe the hype. He is a great player no doubt. Dont get me wrong but he is not the messiah a lot of people make him out to be.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's no Chris McCray is he?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Diable,

Nobody is as dumb as McCray. Ill be the first to tell you I hate this Maryland team nore than anything.


He has never lead the nation in three point percentage. Salim Stoudamire was a better player/three point shooter and never got half the hype.


The truth, you just admitted that he has poor shot selection


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaFuture said:


> The truth, you just admitted that he has poor shot selection


No, actually I didn't. 

His shot selection this year has been impeccable.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

key point being this year. I will admit he has improved in that area.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Reddick is having an amazing season, no doubt. 

But he doesn't have the explosiveness, as Gordon does, to be a top notch scorer at the NBA level. And defensively, having him defend NBA caliber guards is like having Sweetney defend NBA big men. Not a pretty sight.

But he'll be better than Trajan Langdon's short-lived career. Reddick has proved that much to me this season.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm with ScottMay - his NBA career will be defined by who drafts him and what type of team can really use him 

And IMO those teams a guy like Redick would be murder on would be 

1. Portland
2. Philadelphia
3. LA Clippers
4. Phoenix
5. Indiana
6. Cleveland
7.Miami
8.Detroit
9. San Antonio

Reason being is that you got to have either/or a dominant post presence and passing a faster paced passing orientated offense


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

smARTmouf said:


> Shooting wise of course.
> 
> I mean...That's all that Ben really gives us is outstanding SHOOTING.
> 
> ...


Is Redick really that great of a shooter? He is a pretty good shooter, but he is only a 40% 3 point shooter from the college line. In contrast, Kerr shot 57% in his senior year of college. Gordon was a 42% 3 point shooter. Someone like Kyle Korver shot 48% 3 point his senior year.

Can Redick play D? Hardly. Will he be able to beat people off the dribble in the NBA? No chance. Does he have handles? If he can't dominate the ball in college, no way he can in the NBA. He only averages 2.4 assists per game. If you are going to be a shooter in the NBA and survive you need to be someone like Reggie Miller who was alot quicker and alot more athletic than Redick. I think he will have a decent career as a 8th man. He is far too short and unathletic to be a pure shooter, which he really isn't that good of one anyways.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> Is Redick really that great of a shooter? He is a pretty good shooter, but he is only a 40% 3 point shooter from the college line. In contrast, Kerr shot 57% in his senior year of college. Gordon was a 42% 3 point shooter. Someone like Kyle Korver shot 48% 3 point his senior year.
> 
> Can Redick play D? Hardly. Will he be able to beat people off the dribble in the NBA? No chance. Does he have handles? If he can't dominate the ball in college, no way he can in the NBA. He only averages 2.4 assists per game. If you are going to be a shooter in the NBA and survive you need to be someone like Reggie Miller who was alot quicker and alot more athletic than Redick. I think he will have a decent career as a 8th man. He is far too short and unathletic to be a pure shooter, which he really isn't that good of one anyways.


 It's not very good timing when you question someone's shooting ability an hour or two after they go 8-10 from three while getting fouled and scoring three fts one of the shots he missed.As for his defense I don't claim that he's a great defender,but I have seen every game he's played and I don't remember the last time anyone he was defending scoring more points than their average.If you repeat it enough times people will believe it,but JJ is at worse only average on defense.That doesn't mean he won't have problems at the NBA level,but there aren't many players who don't.Michael Jordan might come walking through that door,but he isn't going to be suiting up unless it's a legends game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'm with ScottMay - his NBA career will be defined by who drafts him and what type of team can really use him
> 
> And IMO those teams a guy like Redick would be murder on would be
> 
> ...


Philly? Who is he going to take shots from AI or Korver?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

You just can't deny that star quality...that IT factor.


How bout this

C-chandler
pf-Fazekas
sf-Adam Morrison
sg-jj redick
pg-kirk hinrich

that team would be the league favorite...a blast from the past of sorts.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Diable said:


> It's not very good timing when you question someone's shooting ability an hour or two after they go 8-10 from three while getting fouled and scoring three fts one of the shots he missed.As for his defense I don't claim that he's a great defender,but I have seen every game he's played and I don't remember the last time anyone he was defending scoring more points than their average.If you repeat it enough times people will believe it,but JJ is at worse only average on defense.That doesn't mean he won't have problems at the NBA level,but there aren't many players who don't.Michael Jordan might come walking through that door,but he isn't going to be suiting up unless it's a legends game.


I'm just not going to call someone who is 32nd in the nation in 3-point shooting the best shooter in the country or the best shooter of all-time. I mean a guy like Rodney Carney shoots almost the same percentage and yet he has off the chart athleticism, taller, quicker, better defender. One dimensional works in college. One dimensional is abused in the NBA.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> I'm just not going to call someone who is 32nd in the nation in 3-point shooting the best shooter in the country or the best shooter of all-time. I mean a guy like Rodney Carney shoots almost the same percentage and yet he has off the chart athleticism, taller, quicker, better defender. One dimensional works in college. One dimensional is abused in the NBA.


I won't say that he's the best shooter, but he's definitely one of the two most explosive scorers in the country (the other being Morrison). His 3 point % suffers from the degree of difficulty of his shots; if he were to take the same shots Carney takes, he'd probably shoot over 55%. And let's not forget, he draws more defensive attention than anyone in the country. Stop drinking the haterade.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Philly? Who is he going to take shots from AI or Korver?


Korver 

He shoots too much but he is actually crap at it

Redick is a far more complete player 

It also allows versatility on the wings with Salmons and Igoudala have swing/switch capacity


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The Truth said:


> I won't say that he's the best shooter, but he's definitely one of the two most explosive scorers in the country (the other being Morrison). His 3 point % suffers from the degree of difficulty of his shots; if he were to take the same shots Carney takes, he'd probably shoot over 55%. And let's not forget, he draws more defensive attention than anyone in the country. Stop drinking the haterade.


I agree that his difficulty is higher. But isn't that part of being a good shooter? Isn't being able to have the athleticism to get goods shots, versus taking shots 5 feet behind the line? I don't hate Redick, I just think there are alot better options available in this draft. Especially for us. If Redick played with Shaq (a la Dennis Scott), he would be great. He would be abused in our system which requiers two-way players. Also remember, Redick had a pretty quiet game (4-9 fg, 15 pts) against Memphis, a team with alot of NBA level athletes.

Right now there is no way we draft Redick over Carney. And there is no way Redick is close to Gordon right now.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I gotta weigh in on this.

As some of you know, I'm an old guy. The best college shooter I ever saw was Rick Mount of Purdue (late '60s). Like Redick, he was a "pure shooter." Redick may be the best I've seen since, though Steve Alford comes to mind.

Mount, Alford and Redick are similar players. All are/were positively brilliant coming off screens and are/were patient and energetic in getting their shot. Neither Mount nor Alford were stars in the NBA. They lacked exceptional quickness, couldn't create their own shots and were mediocre (or worse) defensive players. Until Redick proves me wrong in the NBA, that's what I see for Redick.

Steve Kerr's been mentioned. I agree with those who use that comparison rather than Gordon. Gordon has exceptional quickness and has proven that he can create his own shot in the big time. While Gordon still needs to improve on defense, he's also demonstrated that most unique of skills - he wants, and can hit, his shot with the game on the line.

I'll keep Gordon, thanks.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

transplant said:


> I gotta weigh in on this.
> 
> As some of you know, I'm an old guy. The best college shooter I ever saw was Rick Mount of Purdue (late '60s). Like Redick, he was a "pure shooter." Redick may be the best I've seen since, though Steve Alford comes to mind.
> 
> ...


what he said goes double for me.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Dancon7 said:


> Redick is the best college shooter I've ever seen. He projects to be an amazing NBA scorer if he can hit those threes from a few feet further back.


Kinda reminds me more of Steve Alford


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

transplant said:


> I gotta weigh in on this.
> 
> As some of you know, I'm an old guy. The best college shooter I ever saw was Rick Mount of Purdue (late '60s). Like Redick, he was a "pure shooter." Redick may be the best I've seen since, though Steve Alford comes to mind.
> 
> ...



No way Kerr is a good comparison. They are both limited athletically (though I think JJ is more athletic), and they're both good outside shooters, I will grant you that. However, JJ is a far more *complete* offensive player than Kerr was. Kerr averaged 14.4 ppg his junior year and only 12.6 his senior year (compare that to 21 and 28 for JJ). In Kerr's senior season, 75% of his made field goals were 3 pointers, whereas JJ's 3 pointers made consist of only 45% of his total made field goals. Also consider that JJ gets to the line 7.4 times per game this season, as opposed to only 1.9 free throw attempts per game for Kerr in his senior season.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The Truth said:


> No way Kerr is a good comparison. They are both limited athletically (though I think JJ is more athletic), and they're both good outside shooters, I will grant you that. However, JJ is a far more *complete* offensive player than Kerr was. Kerr averaged 14.4 ppg his junior year and only 12.6 his senior year (compare that to 21 and 28 for JJ). In Kerr's senior season, 75% of his made field goals were 3 pointers, whereas JJ's 3 pointers made consist of only 45% of his total made field goals. Also consider that JJ gets to the line 7.4 times per game this season, as opposed to only 1.9 free throw attempts per game for Kerr in his senior season.


remember Kerr used to bring the ball up the court alot. JJ won't bring that to the table with his handles. plus kerr shot 58% from 3's and JJ only 42%. imagine someone like Kobe or McGrady guarding JJ at the 2? no chance.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Truth said:


> No way Kerr is a good comparison. They are both limited athletically (though I think JJ is more athletic), and they're both good outside shooters, I will grant you that. However, JJ is a far more *complete* offensive player than Kerr was. Kerr averaged 14.4 ppg his junior year and only 12.6 his senior year (compare that to 21 and 28 for JJ). In Kerr's senior season, 75% of his made field goals were 3 pointers, whereas JJ's 3 pointers made consist of only 45% of his total made field goals. Also consider that JJ gets to the line 7.4 times per game this season, as opposed to only 1.9 free throw attempts per game for Kerr in his senior season.


You don't really think he will be getting to the line all that uch at the NBA level do you? Who is he going to beat off the dribble? 

Jeff Hornacek might be a fair comparison, but I think that might be stretching it.


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

I think Redick would be a great pick for the bulls, I love his intensity and his shooting ability is off the charts, he would be a GREAT pick for the bulls...A GREAT SECOND ROUND PICK!!! NOT A LOTTO!!! Once he enters the camps and scouts see that he is really about 6'2-6'3 unathletic SG, he will become a early 2nd round pick. I know right now he is tearing up the ACC and his numbers are great, but there are plenty of NCAA stars who were undersized and slipped in the draft. He might go late 1st (20-29) but I would guess he slips to the early 30's. I would LOVE to see the bulls trade Sweetney now to a team like Atlanta for their 2nd RD pick and get Redick. The Hawks need major help in the front court (so do we...ha ha) and it would allow them to trade Al Harrington to a contender for a draft pick and a player. By doing this Atlanta would move their 30ish pick to 20ish and would pick up Sweetney and maybe another average player. Instead of just losing Harrington in the offseason.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

4door said:


> I think Redick would be a great pick for the bulls, I love his intensity and his shooting ability is off the charts, he would be a GREAT pick for the bulls...A GREAT SECOND ROUND PICK!!! NOT A LOTTO!!! Once he enters the camps and scouts see that he is really about 6'2-6'3 unathletic SG, he will become a early 2nd round pick. I know right now he is tearing up the ACC and his numbers are great, but there are plenty of NCAA stars who were undersized and slipped in the draft. He might go late 1st (20-29) but I would guess he slips to the early 30's. I would LOVE to see the bulls trade Sweetney now to a team like Atlanta for their 2nd RD pick and get Redick. The Hawks need major help in the front court (so do we...ha ha) and it would allow them to trade Al Harrington to a contender for a draft pick and a player. By doing this Atlanta would move their 30ish pick to 20ish and would pick up Sweetney and maybe another average player. Instead of just losing Harrington in the offseason.


My vote for post of the century.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> You don't really think he will be getting to the line all that uch at the NBA level do you? Who is he going to beat off the dribble?
> 
> Jeff Hornacek might be a fair comparison, but I think that might be stretching it.



He beats people off the dribble because they are usually overguarding the 3.

If JJ is so unathletic and slow, why would he even be able to get his shot off in college? It's because he's smart. He uses the pump fake as well as anyone I've ever seen, and he gets his defender off balance. And in the NBA he won't be the focus of the opposing team's defense, as he is every single night at Duke.

Seriously, this guy is averaging 28 freaking points a game, shooting 51% in the ACC. I realize his lack of athleticism and that success in college in no way = NBA success, but let's not forget how rare it is for a player to put up these numbers.

Please remember, I'm not saying he's going to be an NBA superstar...I just think the Steve Kerr and Trajan Langdon comparisons are ridiculously simplistic and unfair.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

on the right team JJ could start , but chances are he wont start because he is 6'4 and somewhat unathletic for the 2.

6'4 2 guards have to be able to make up for their lack of height, some play pg(kirk, hornacek) some have long arms and are very athletic(mobley,mccants) or simply be an off the charts all purpose offensive or defensive player...or in some cases all 3

but to be the guy reddick is its almost a lock that he will either add more parts to his game or be a guy who is the next voshon lenard. he'll either have to learn pg or be a guy whom a team relies on for a big chunk of their offense to make up for what he doesn't bring.

i expect reddick to do pretty well at the combines because he is a sr. he should be about avg. for a 2guard

i cant say that i see reddick being a guy a team lets freelance and puts their offense in his hands, people seem to be offended by the trajan comparison , but it may turn out to be accurate, langdon could have made it in the nba as a role player but no way were the cavs going to overpay him to stay and they drafted him way too high ...as i expect someone to do with reddick.

but can anyone honestly say they see him doing good defensive jobs on nba 2guards?

look in the central alone there is rip , redd. stephen jackson and larry hughes, all of whom are bigger and quicker than reddick. in fact i cant think of a 2 guard whom i can say i think reddick is athletically superior too.

to me thats a problem.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> on the right team JJ could start , but chances are he wont start because he is 6'4 and somewhat unathletic for the 2.
> 
> 6'4 2 guards have to be able to make up for their lack of height, some play pg(kirk, hornacek) some have long arms and are very athletic(mobley,mccants) or simply be an off the charts all purpose offensive or defensive player...or in some cases all 3
> 
> ...


To me what separates college from NBA players is the ability to be successful regardless of system. As soon as you start defending a college player by saying he will be successful in the right system, then that player isn't going to be a upper tier NBA player. These type of players are role players. Our team has a tremendous collection of role players. Reddick is a role player. Therefore we don't need him.

The only system that works in the NBA is being on the same team as Shaq. He is the only player who can create a system for others (Dennis Scott being the prime example).


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

REX CHAPMAN!!!!

When i was watching the duke game tonight it finally hit me who Redick reminds me of, Rex Chapman! Chapman was a GREAT shooter and was the same size. He had a solid NBA career and I see Redick doing the same...14ppg career avg.


So would I take Rex Chapman over Ben Gordon? no.


----------

